# My new Skeet Reese blank custom crankin' rod



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Mitch from Northcoast Custom Rods delivered the subject rod today (actually I picked it up), and it is superb! It took about a month because the blank and some guides were back-ordered. Worth the wait and worth every penny. It has Fuji Alconite chrome guides that are spiral wrapped, Fuji ACS reel seat and a sweet split grip handle.

I put a Diawa Zillion Crazy Cranker on it and spooled up some 12# Yo-Zuri Hybrid. The spool tension and braking on the Zillion took some getting used to, but this thing casts like an artillery piece, and the action is so perfect. I am SO happy with this rod. I tossed some lipless cranks, medium cranks, plastic swimbaits and big spinnerbaits on it today and it was perfect. I have to get to some deep water this week to try out some deep cranking. 

Thanks to MDisbrow and Legendaryyaj for working through the reel issue with me!

Here are pictures:


----------



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad you like it and I see it "passed" the first trial run! Hope you enjoy the rod and it brings you many great fish. I think it turned out great! Just wait until you launch a big crank out there and dont have any line left on the spool. The only problem I see is how are you going to set a hook with that much line out there  Hope it was worth the wait for you. Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I even caught my first dink on it!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

That is definitely one SWEET stick!! Can't wait to see some bigguns caught on it


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

how much did that cost you?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I got the reel on sale from Cabela's for $200. Zillions are typically $280.

I've promised Mitch not to say how much the rod was.

I will say this - it was price competitive with the production rod that Lamiglas makes. The production rod MSRP used to be $230, but now it seems to be $199.

There are some sales on the SR705R right now, but the production rod certainly does not look as nice as Mitch's work.  Also, this rod is balanced perfectly at the reel seat winding check because of the custom build.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewlamiglas705.html


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Would love to hear updates on the spiral configured guides. Are there any downsides to this configuration? Hope you get much enjoyment from your new equipment!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SConner said:


> Would love to hear updates on the spiral configured guides. Are there any downsides to this configuration? Hope you get much enjoyment from your new equipment!


There is no downside! It casts further, reduces weight (less guides and more single foot guides), improves sensitivity, eliminates line slap and eliminates rod torque. 

http://www.kistlerrods.com/fishing-rod/plugins/forum/about839.html

Notice the rod torque here: 

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/Otterods/Reference/bentrod.jpg

Conventional with line slap:
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/6001/cat/500/page/5

Spiral without line slap:
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/6000/cat/500/page/6

HTH! Thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool beans.

How's the zillion? I was going to get one too but decided to stick with the Winch to pair up with my Dobyns 805CB RM.

Rod looks great! Is that the original Lamiglas blank color or was it repainted? I thought it was a darker yellow blank.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The Zillion is very, very refined. The spool tension clicker is outstanding. The micro adjustments are sweet. It certainly adjusts differently than the Revos and Curados. I have to get the spool on the Curado really loose to get max distance, but not so for the Zillion. It casts far when the bait barely drops when the casting bar is pressed. If I get the Zillion as loose as the Curado, I'm looking at a professional overrun. It could be an ounce lighter though. I might upgrade the handle to carbon fiber.

The drag is very smooth and the right size for cranking (8.8 lbs). I would not use it for heavy drag applications though. I didn't realize I had it set way light and lost a couple good fish yesterday. 

That is the natural blank color.

How's the Winch?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Been using the winch for punchin so I dont really have a full review on it. It will serve double duty when the Dobyns comes in. From the TT review though, it looks very promising and I already know that a STX can cast very far so im hoping the Winch does the same.


----------

